# Lovely new yarn shop



## jan fm (Jul 28, 2014)

Attention yarnies in and around St. George, Utah: We now have a yarn shop, The Knitting Post in the small shopping center at the intersection of Sunset and N. Canyon View. The inventory is yummy and growing. The owner is welcoming and helpful. She has a sit 'n knit group and will offer classes soon. I really enjoyed my visit--the first of many, I expect.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks. I'm in Mesquite, so not too far from St Geo.


----------



## shellyute (Nov 20, 2011)

I just moved back to Michigan after living in Kanab, UT, for the last 8 years. Our closest LYS was over 2 hours away in Cedar City. My girlfriend and I begged for a shop to open in St. George. She still lives there, so I will let her know, and I'm sure she will send me pictures from inside the store (just to make me jealous). Thanks for the info!


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

That is one of the pretties places in the US, IMHO. And now with a LYS, it must be heaven!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you for the information. I'm in Cedar City and I've been wishing and hoping for a new yarn shop close by and St. George is perfect. Will have to go check it out.


----------



## BrattyPatty (May 2, 2011)

I love to see new yarn shops opening up all over the country. You just can't get the quality wools at big box stores.


----------



## jan fm (Jul 28, 2014)

BrattyPatty said:


> I love to see new yarn shops opening up all over the country. You just can't get the quality wools at big box stores.


So true. And, for me, ordering online is always a gamble.


----------

